# Uy / Huy?



## jo_barrancos

¿Es más correcta la interjección ¡Uy! o ¡Huy!?

Agradezco la ayuda enormemente desde LA, California. Josefina


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola, Josefina, bienvenida a WR
Creo que la correcta es ¡uy!, sin h, igual que la interjeccion en ¡ay! (hay con h es del verbo "haber")
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## Metztli

Completamente de acuerdo con Tiger uhuhu... es sin "h"

Uy! ya es tarde!


----------



## jo_barrancos

Muchas gracias, Metztli.
qué tengas un buen día
jo

Te agradezco mucho, Tigger uhuhu
(¡lindo nombre!)


----------



## sandzilg

La RAE sólo acepta "huy"...


----------



## ILT

sandzilg said:
			
		

> La RAE sólo acepta "huy"...


Efectivamente, ésto es lo que dice Sta. RAE:
*huy
1.* interj. U. para denotar dolor físico agudo, melindre o asombro.

Y también dice: _La palabra *uy* no está registrada en el Diccionario.
​_


----------



## lazarus1907

Otra interjecciones:



> *ay*.
> 1. interj. U. para expresar muchos y muy diversos movimientos del ánimo, y más ordinariamente aflicción o dolor.
> *ah.*
> 1. interj. U. para denotar pena, admiración, sorpresa o sentimientos similares.
> *eh.*
> 1. interj. U. para preguntar, llamar, despreciar, reprender o advertir.
> *uh.*
> 1. interj. U. para denotar desilusión o desdén.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Si alguien quiere más, tengo una lista de más de 150 registradas en el diccionario.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Pues yo hubiese apostado mis gónadas a que era sin hache. La Academia supongo que le pone la hache porque viene del latín ya con hache.


----------



## lazarus1907

Según el Corominas, la referencia más antigua que se tiene es de 1840 escrito como "huy" (yuy 1330). Voz de creación expresiva, análoga al latín, catalán y portugues "hui".


----------



## Kong Ze

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Otras interjecciones:
> 
> (...)
> 
> Si alguien quiere más, tengo una lista de más de 150 registradas en el diccionario.


 
Lazarus, a mí me interesan, ¿me las podrías mandar? (a menos que se puedan incluir directamente en este hilo).

Gracias


----------



## Inés06

uyuyuyuy
quiero decir huyhuyhuy...


----------



## Jellby

Las palabras que empiezan por "ue", "ui" suelen ir con hache: "huevo", "huir"...


----------



## Kong Ze

Jellby said:
			
		

> Las palabras que empiezan por "ue", "ui" suelen ir con hache: "huevo", "huir"...


 
¡Es verdad! Pero al transformarse en "o" (o a lo mejor el proceso es al revés) pierden la hache:
huevo --> oval
huérfano --> orfandad
hueco --> oquedad
... con "hui" no se me ocurren.

Foreros filólogos, ¿nos podéis explicar este fenómeno?


----------



## Inés06

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> ¡Es verdad! Pero al transformarse en "o" (o a lo mejor el proceso es al revés) pierden la hache


 
Entonces podemos decir ¡oy! en vez de ¡huy!


----------



## lazarus1907

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> huevo --> oval
> huérfano --> orfandad
> hueco --> oquedad


Yo no soy filólogo, pero creo que ninguna esas tres palabras se escribían con "h" en latín. Las versiones sin hache son cultismos, o sea, que "huevo" viene de "ovum", y no al revés (osseus -> oseo ->hueso, etc)

A ciertas palabras que empezaban con "u" (y ciertos diptongos) se les añadió la "h" para evitar ciertas confusiones fonéticas entre el sonido de la "u" y la "uve", que antes se escribían con una misma letra.


----------



## Super_Irina

lazarus1907 said:


> Otra interjecciones:
> 
> 
> 
> Si alguien quiere más, tengo una lista de más de 150 registradas en el diccionario.
> 
> Saludos


 
Lázaro, ¿sería posible que me las mandaras? Estoy intentando buscar una lista de las interjecciones aceptadas por la RAE, pero no las encuentro por ninguna parte. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dear

Inés06 said:


> Entonces podemos decir ¡oy! en vez de ¡huy!


 
Está bueno tu apunte!!!


----------



## ryba

Todos los diccionarios que conozco, el mejor (el _Diccionario de uso del español de América y España_, VOX) incluido, sólo tienen la entrada *huy*, con h, que sería lo normativo.

En internet se ve más la versión sin h, por ignorancia, por economía, o ambas, según el caso.

Ni idea de dónde viene la h en la escritura.



lazarus1907 said:


> Según el Corominas, la referencia más antigua que se tiene es de 1840 escrito como "huy" (yuy 1330). Voz de creación expresiva, *análoga al *latín,* catalán y portugues "hui".*



... que se pronuncian acentuando la u, tal cual en _huy_ en castellano. Parece plausible.


----------



## Ban Sith

Yo siempre lo he escrito con h, lo que pasa es lo que dice ryba, se está perdiendo la h, porque ya no se pronuncia, entonces, mucha gente no la escribe, y menos en sms o por internet. 
Yo lo veo más una cuestión de evolución de la lengua. Antes sí que había una aspiración (h gráfica) en las palabras que en latín empezaban por f p.e: farina>harina, pero esa aspiración inicial ya se ha perdido y sólo se conserva la letra h. Las lenguas tienen una tendencia natural a la economía lingüística y a la comprensión, y esa es la base de su evolución, así que yo creo que el caso de la vacilación de la h en la escritura se debe a un caso de evolución por economía. 
Si alguien sabe francés, es un ejemplo muy claro de evolución de lengua, pues escriben muchas letras que no pronuncian.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

El diccionario de la casa sí la recoge:

*¡uy! *


interj. ¡huy!
Yo prefiero escribirla sin hache.


----------



## AguAmor

lazarus1907 said:


> Otra interjecciones:
> 
> 
> 
> Si alguien quiere más, tengo una lista de más de 150 registradas en el diccionario.
> 
> Saludos



Hola:
Me gustaría obtener esta lista, Lazarus 1907. Seria una ayuda muy valiosa para mi. Podrias compartirla...?
Gracias de antemano. Saludos.


----------



## Anton.

¡Vaya sorpresa! Yo siempre pensé que era "uy", por su semejanza a, por ejemplo, "ay" y a otras que ya mencionaron (y ese mismo alguien nos prometió una lista que sigo sin ver). Ahora mismo estoy recordando "hey".

Sobre la teoría que argumenta la economía y otras cosas, yo difiero dados los casos de "haber" en lugar de "a ver", o cuando escriben "hay" por "ay", por ejemplo. Por otro lado, como dice Ban Sith, también creo que en algún tiemp se debió usar la hache con cierta aspiración; y lo mismo digo del cambio (o transformación, según quieran verlo) de la efe por la hache, como se puede ver con _faire_ (del latín _facere_) del francés y su traducción en español que es _hacer_.

Como siempre, dejo un saludo. Espero haber ayudado un poco.


Antonio Quintana


----------



## Naticruz

jo_barrancos said:


> ¿Es más correcta la interjección ¡Uy! o ¡Huy!?
> 
> Agradezco la ayuda enormemente desde LA, California. Josefina


Hay las dos, segundo María Moliner. Se usan como sigue:
 
«*huy* (del lat. _hui)_ 
*1* *interj.* Expresa asombro, sorpresa o *extrañeza, generalmente por algo que se escucha y con lo que no se está conforme. Suele usarse completada con otra exclamación: ‘¡Huy qué horror [qué disparate, qué barbaridad]!’. 
*2* También expresa reparo y se imitan con ella los reparos melindrosos.
 
*uy* 
*interj.* Se usa para expresar dolor, sorpresa o alegría
 
 
Mejores saludos


----------



## Anton.

Perdón, pero yo difiero. Y no lo hago porque sí, sino porque intenté despejar la duda poniendo la palabra en el diccionario de la RAE y dice: 

_"La palabra *uy* no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana".__
​_Al menos así me sacudo la duda y evito que alguien más, como yo, se confunda cuando el hilo debe estar cerrado ya. Un saludo


Antonio Quintana​


----------



## Naticruz

Anton. said:


> Perdón, pero yo difiero. Y no lo hago porque sí, sino porque intenté despejar la duda poniendo la palabra en el diccionario de la RAE y dice:
> 
> _"La palabra *uy* no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana"._
> 
> 
> Al menos así me sacudo la duda y evito que alguien más, como yo, se confunda cuando el hilo debe estar cerrado ya. Un saludo​
> 
> Antonio Quintana​


El hecho del DRAE no registrar la interjección «¡Uy!» no quiere decir que ésta no exista. Pienso que el Diccionario del Uso del Español, de María Moliner, que referí, no merece menos crédito que el diccionario de la Real Academia Española. Así mismo, no me creo a pies juntillas que exista.
 
Ahora, sí, la verdad es que María Moliner no está sola en su registro, como se puede comprobar aquí. Abre el enlace y sorpréndete…
 
Mejores saludos


----------



## m_pookie

*Hola, *
*Es mas una exclamación yo la pondría sin 'H'*
*Uy!  o  Ay!*

*Bsos.*


----------



## californicacion

huy afincar malo malo


----------



## dexterciyo

Por muy mal que a más de uno le pueda parecer, el diccionario de la RAE es el único _diccionario normativo_ de la lengua española. Así que, estrictamente, si no existe una entrada para *uy*, me temo que no sería admisible tal grafía.

Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

Inés06 said:


> uyuyuyuy
> quiero decir huyhuyhuy...


 
Pero aqui estás hablando de dos cosas distintas.

huyhuyhuy: exclamación usada por personas en exceso melindres.

uyuyuyuy: clase de pájaro con unas alas muy largas, un largo pico, unos enormes testículos y unas patitas muy, muy cortas, que al aterrizar exclama ¡uyuyuyuy! 

No, en serio. Por desgracia navegando por la red siempre nos vamos a encontrar con este tipo de imperfecciones... la que más me "revienta" es la de "¡Haber! Yo no quise decir eso". 

Voto por que Lazarus ponga la lista en el apartado de recursos. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## AguAmor

ErOtto said:


> Pero aqui estás hablando de dos cosas distintas.
> 
> huyhuyhuy: exclamación usada por personas en exceso melindres.
> 
> uyuyuyuy: clase de pájaro con unas alas muy largas, un largo pico, unos enormes testículos y unas patitas muy, muy cortas, que al aterrizar exclama ¡uyuyuyuy!
> 
> No, en serio. Por desgracia navegando por la red siempre nos vamos a encontrar con este tipo de imperfecciones... la que más me "revienta" es la de "¡Haber! Yo no quise decir eso".
> 
> Voto por que Lazarus ponga la lista en el apartado de recursos.
> 
> Saludos
> Er



Hola:

En este tipo de expresiones, żLo correcto es...?

iHuy, huy, huy! o iHuy huy huy!
iHuy, no! o iHuy no!

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## javitóxico

A ver... creo que ya lo han explicado más arriba, pero insisto. En latin existian dos sonidos "o", el breve y el largo... en posición tónica "o breve" evolucionó en castellano al diptongo "ue" (aunque pueda haber algunas excepciones). 
El hecho de que ocurriera solo en posición tónica (igual que la "e breve" que dio "ie") explica la alternancia de o/ue e/ie en palabras como "bueno/bondad", "hierro/herradura", "cuento/contar", "diente/dental"... y por supuesto "hueso/osario", "huevo/oval".

La razón de la inclusión de la "h" no tiene nada que ver con que en algún momento esa "h" se pronunciase aspirada, cosa que si ocurría cuando provenía de una "f" latina, como en "horno", "huelga" o "harina", independientemente de que hubiera o no una "u" después de la "h". De hecho muchas veces la "f" latina que desapareció en castellano dando primero "h aspirada" y en la actualidad "h muda" ( y no en todo el mundo hispanohablante), se preservó precisamente ante el diptongo "ue" como en "fuente" que proviene de "fontem" o "fuego" que proviene de "focum".

En latín además existía una "h" que había sido aspirada, pero que ya en época del latín clásico era muda, en español se conserva por razones etimológicas: "homem>hombre", "habere>haber", etc.

Entonces... ¿de dónde surge esa "h" que aparece en "húerfano" y que no es de origen latino, o al menos no siempre?

Pues como se apuntaba más arriba por otro forero, fue adoptada para facilitar la lectura, en un momento en que tanto el sonido de la vocal "u" como el de la consonante "v", se escribirían "u". Así se escribía "uictoria" y no "victoria", y se hubiera escrito "uérfano" o "uevo", lo cual hubiera confundido al lector, y no sabría si leerlo como u o como v, "vérfano" o "uérfano", "vevo" o "uevo". La solución fue añadir la "h" para distinguir que el sonido era "u" y no "v", y así se normalizó la forma "huevo" y "huérfano", en los casos en que el diptongo "ue" retomaba su sonido originario como "o", el uso de la "h" era supérfluo y no se utilizaba, de ahí que tengamos alternancias con "h" y sin "h": "huérfano/orfanato", "huevo/oval", "hueso/osario".

En el caso de "huy", básicamente la razón es que en latín se escribía "hui", lo cual conlleva que se mantenga en castellano, aparte de que pudiera facilitar o no la lectura del sonido correcto.

Estas reglas tienen por supuesto excepciones, que pueden tener motivos variados: cultismos o inclusión en la lengua en momento en que la transformación de unos sonidos en otros ya no estaba vigente.

Pensemos que en el castellano actual, no parece para nada necesario que el sonido "o" en ciertas circunstancias se transforme en "ue", así que en palabras de reciente adquisición del latín, aunque provengan de lo que en latín fue una "o breve", no se observaría la transformación a "ue", ya que está ocurrió en el castellano antiguo, de igual manera en castellano moderno no parece que pronunciar una "f" a principio de palabra pueda ofrecer ninguna dificultad... lo que lleva a que pueda sorprender la evolución en español arcaido de "f" a "h aspirada". Un ejemplo de esos dos casos es la palabra "foco", que procede igualmente de "focum>fuego".

Estos motivos y algunos otros explican situaciones anómalas como: óseo, y no "huéseo", "huelga" proveniente de "holgar" y este del latín "follicare" y que en principio parece que debería dar "fuelga", por conservación de la "f" latina ante "ue".

Esta palabra resulta doblemente curiosa, porque de ella procede también "juerga" en que se observa una cierta influencia de pronunciación arcaica mezclada con rasgos dialectales del sur: "j" para representar lo que sería el sonido de la "h aspirada" y "r" en lugar de "l", como en variantes dialectales no normativas, como "arma" en lugar de "alma", o "arsa" en lugar de "alza". 

La preservación de un sonido similar (y en algunos pronunciado relamente como "h aspirada" aunque escrito "j") a la "h aspirada" proveniente de una "f" latina, se observa en multitud de variantes dialectales, que se asocián con variedades de américa y del sur de España: "jondo" en lugar de "hondo", "jambre" en lugar de "hambre", "ajogar" en lugar de "ahogar"... con lo que observamos que más que pronunciación incorrecta, podríamos hablar de rasgos arcaicos del lenguaje.


----------



## Bloodsun

Hola a todos!

No sé si sabían, pero ahora en el DRAE aparecen tanto *Huy* como *Uy*, esta última en un artículo nuevo como avance de la vigésima tercera edición. Significan lo mismo, aunque cada una en su entrada: 
(Del lat. hui).
_1. interj. U. para denotar dolor físico agudo, melindre o asombro._

Parece que la RAE no pudo seguir negando su existencia... ¡uy! 

Saludos.


----------



## Kong Ze

¡Qué bien! (Es que a mí me gusta más sin hache, je, je.)


----------



## Janis Joplin

Anton. said:


> Sobre la teoría que argumenta la economía y otras cosas, yo difiero dados los casos de "haber" en lugar de "a ver", o cuando escriben "hay" por "ay", por ejemplo.



 Esto es algo que nomás no entiendo.

En la escuela me enseñaron a escribir *huy*, no me extraña que haya cambiado pues fue hace muuuuchos años.


----------



## adry13

sandzilg said:


> La RAE sólo acepta "huy"...


 
*RAE*
*uy**.*
(Del lat. _hui_).

*1. *interj. U. para denotar dolor físico agudo, melindre o asombro.


----------



## yeda

Hola, me va ser muy útil saber donde puedo encontrar la lista más completa de interjecciones en español. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Naticruz

Aquí hay una lista que se dice ser completa.​ ​ Un saludo♥​


----------



## tigre1950

Super_Irina said:


> Lázaro, ¿sería posible que me las mandaras? Estoy intentando buscar una lista de las interjecciones aceptadas por la RAE, pero no las encuentro por ninguna parte. ¡Muchas gracias!


Igual digo yo, Si no es mucha molestia.


----------



## yeda

Hola, gracias, pero no es una lista completa la que Naticruz recomienda. Yo necesito saber cómo se escribe un sonido que denota aprobación  y es algo como mjm, entonandolo como pregunta y diciéndolo con la boca cerrada. Nada fácil, ¿verdad?


----------



## diox76

Hola jo_barrancos:
Tras consultar la RAE, la voz "huy" está obsoleta (véase el aviso de "artículo enmendado" en: http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=huy); en cambio, en la nueva versión del diccionario (que está por venir), se recoge la voz "uy":  http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=uy

Por lo tanto, lo más correcto es: "uy".

Saludos y buen día.


----------



## laferrana

En el diccionario de la real academia española dice que valen los dos.


----------

